# Best affordable lighting option for 10 gallon



## Kt-Radi0 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been searching for affordable lighting for my 10 gallon, but haven't had much luck so far. I'm new to the whole planted tank thing so I could really use some help. I currently have undulated crypt, anubias nana, and a small patch of phoenix moss. I'm looking for a hood like this one Amazon.com : Marineland LED Light Hood, 20-Inch by 10-Inch : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies but I'm not sure what the best type would be for the plants that I currently have. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Kt


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

What is your budget?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Not the prettiest solution, but you could use HO CFLs in tandem with a decent reflector. You would be looking at med to high light at a cost of around 30$


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

$5 4 pack 6500k cfl bulbs (work in standard aquarium hood if you have) change bulb for every 6 months of use (6 months of "on" time= if on 1/4 of the day than 6 months x4=every 2 years replace)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...iral-CFL-Light-Bulb-E-4-Pack-434399/203248911


no hood? clamp on lamp work lamp $9
http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-150-Watt-Incandescent-Clamp-Light-CE-300PDQ/100354511

Grows low to medium light plants on a 10g

I either clamp the lamps to a book shelf above the tank or hang them with some cheap chain (can get at home depot too) and a hook put into the ceiling. You can also clamp the lamps right to the tank rim.

I have 3 tanks set up with these bulb and lamps, then 3 nano tanks using the bulbs and a desk lamp because they're short tanks, 2 tanks with LEDS (not been happy trying to balance enough light for plants and not too much that I get hair algae explosions), and a 4' 2 bulb T5 on my 55g (for riparium plants).


----------



## Kt-Radi0 (Aug 26, 2014)

benealing said:


> What is your budget?


somewhere around $30

Bump:


natebuchholz said:


> Not the prettiest solution, but you could use HO CFLs in tandem with a decent reflector. You would be looking at med to high light at a cost of around 30$


Hmm.. that's an option.  thank you!

Bump:


AquaAurora said:


> $5 4 pack 6500k cfl bulbs (work in standard aquarium hood if you have) change bulb for every 6 months of use (6 months of "on" time= if on 1/4 of the day than 6 months x4=every 2 years replace)
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...iral-CFL-Light-Bulb-E-4-Pack-434399/203248911
> 
> 
> ...


the clamp on lamp might be a good option for me atm. thank you


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

For the extra money I think the ikea FOTO pendant lamp is well worth the 15$ cdn over the Home Depot ones, they look much less ghetto if you aren't hiding them in a canopy.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

You can get black clamp lamps from Wal-Mart for $7 after tax and you can get 2-pack 6500k spiral CFLs at Lowe's and online for $6. $20 for lights and another $10 for plants


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Using one of those over my 15 gal planted.
T5 Full-Spectrum Lights. 36 $CAD. I have seem them in garden centres too.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Those Marineland LED hoods are junk. Just save up an extra $13.00 and order a 20" Finnex Stingray. Those spiral CFLs degrade much faster than standard tubes and need to be replaced like twice a year if you want constant PAR. The Stingray will pay off the extra it costs in a years time. If my 48" is powerful enough for a 55 gallon tank then it'll do the job just fine on a 10 gallon. 

Amazon.com: Finnex Stingray Aquarium LED Light, 20-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been wanting to get into LED lighting. The Stingray might do it. They say in the video that you get 30 PAR - I wonder if that's enough?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have a stingray on my 20 long I really like it.
It's not bright light. Experiencing minimal algae.
I did have the planted+ on here but it was too bright for my needs


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

-Strip LED off of ebay ~20$ or less (cool white)
-Plywood cut to shape 10$ or less
-Powersupply 10$ or less

Overall cost 40$ or less


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

The Razor 6500k .5w would be a nice fixture for as 10g
$26.55 for 18" on fleabay


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Kt-Radi0 said:


> somewhere around $30
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


I'm using 2 10W CFLs in 10" clip-on aluminum reflectors that I've suspended over my 10 gallon tank. They are pointed down towards the tank and I can raise or lower them. The distance from the substrate to the bulb (height), orientation of the bulb (should be vertical), are important to the output. So is the reflectivity of the reflector.

If you use them, you should have a way of changing the distance of the light to the substrate. I have mine about 20" off the substrate in a 12" high tank. Below is an oldish picture.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice tank Django, what is that big plant in the middle?


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

That one's my filter. Unless you're referrring to the Sword, gone but not forgotten. It's an old picture.


----------



## tantric (May 25, 2015)

i ran a 10gal SW tank for years with just a standard fluorescent hood with a good 6500K bulb. i had a HOB filter with a seafan skeleton in front of the intake, on which i grew Caulerpa. it had a mated pair of blue damsels that spent all their time courting and playing (the male wanted to use a barnacle shell as a nest or bedroom) plus cleanup crew. we called them mr. & mrs. bathroom fish, cause that was the only place in the house to hold them. i filled it up with dechlorinated tap water, no medium in the filter, perfect chemistry.


----------



## coco4pr3z (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> $5 4 pack 6500k cfl bulbs (work in standard aquarium hood if you have) change bulb for every 6 months of use (6 months of "on" time= if on 1/4 of the day than 6 months x4=every 2 years replace)
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips-...iral-CFL-Light-Bulb-E-4-Pack-434399/203248911
> 
> As far as cheap goes I'd second the old style standard hood with a pair of spiral compact florescent. I'm running two 13 watt 900 lumens 6500K bulbs for a low tech. And I've used as high as 15 watt 9000K with injected CO2.


----------

